# Survival > General Survival Discussion >  Dave Canterbury has left Dual Survival

## MichMetal

Just read this on wikipedia, so not sure if true, but if it is, that's really disappointing, that guy is awesome, he even has some really neat youtube videos that's more hands on. Like one on water purification, anyway him and cody were perfect match, I hope they don't bring in some goofball to replace him.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dual_Survival

----------


## Sarge47

This has already been covered; you can read about my Facebook exchange with David here:    http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...urvival+season

----------


## MichMetal

> This has already been covered; you can read about my Facebook exchange with David here:    http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...urvival+season


You sure you got a response from the right facebook? Because a guy posted a facebook link to Dave on there and it's not the real one. Here's the real one https://www.facebook.com/pages/Dave-...r/142229423061  Anyway thanks for the thread, is unfortunate if him and cody didn't get along, I think they were perfect combo. Hope they don't bring in some clown to replace him.

----------


## Sarge47

> You sure you got a response from the right facebook? Because a guy posted a facebook link to Dave on there and it's not the real one. Here's the real one https://www.facebook.com/pages/Dave-...r/142229423061  Anyway thanks for the thread, is unfortunate if him and cody didn't get along, I think they were perfect combo. Hope they don't bring in some clown to replace him.


Yes, that's the one.  I also received an e-mail from Cody's web-site.  They mentioned nothing about Dave, only that Cody would be filming soon.  While I liked Dave, I think he did some crazy things.  Cody's more "down-to-earth," IMO, if you discount the shorts and going barefoot!  If you visit Cody's website you'll find out that they went for him right away, but spent a lot of time going through who would work well with him.  

Don't know who they're going to get, but I hear Bear Grylls is looking for work!  (snicker, snort.)  As Rick likes to say:  I slay myself! 
A final irony, originally the producers showed up here offering the job to whoever would qualify!

----------


## MichMetal

> Yes, that's the one.  I also received an e-mail from Cody's web-site.  They mentioned nothing about Dave, only that Cody would be filming soon.  While I liked Dave, I think he did some crazy things.  Cody's more "down-to-earth," IMO, if you discount the shorts and going barefoot!  If you visit Cody's website you'll find out that they went for him right away, but spent a lot of time going through who would work well with him.  
> 
> Don't know who they're going to get, but I hear Bear Grylls is looking for work!  (snicker, snort.)  As Rick likes to say:  I slay myself! 
> A final irony, originally the producers showed up here offering the job to whoever would qualify!


Are you saying they came to this forum looking for a cast member? That's neat, really unfortunate Dave left, I wonder if him and Cody did have a conflict or Dave just wanted to leave for other reasons. Dave brought a LOT to the show, he was a master hunter, and possess skills Cody doesn't, and vis versa, so it was a good combo. My pick for dave's replacement though would probably have to be this guy, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XcdedGuXFa0 , http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tom_Brown_(naturalist) he's apparently written 17 books, has been in many high profile tracking/nature related stuff and even though he's old if he's as good as he says he is, it'd be a nice fit.

----------


## Wingman

I would like to see Cody go solo on the show.

----------


## Skinner

there's a Nice Interview with Cody In the New Issue of (The Backwoodsmen Magazine) If you Can Find it in your Area of the Woods Pick it up Great Info to Be Found In Every Issue.

----------


## shiftyer1

I enjoyed them together,  I related to dave.  I eat meat and wear shoes and would probably try to steal some wild honey :Smile:   But I also really appreciate codys way of doin things.  

I ran across a video and article on codys house,  maybe a publicity thing I have no idea.  Anyway it's use of natural light to heat and just the general design really impressed me.

----------


## Sparky93

> there's a Nice Interview with Cody In the New Issue of (The Backwoods Magazine) If you Can Find it in your Area of the Woods Pick it up Great Info to Be Found In Every Issue.


Dangit, is the new issue out. I was at walmart earlier and didn't even think about it, I love that magazine!

----------


## Winter

Wow, 

Hey guys, who wants a job playing in the woods? Forkin moron.

----------


## Daniel Nighteyes

> Wow, 
> 
> Hey guys, who wants a job playing in the woods?...


Me! Me! Me! (Though I suspect Cody and I would kill each other in the third or fourth episode...)

----------


## Rick

I'm just so distraught over Dave leaving that...oooh, butterflies.

----------


## natertot

I enjoy watching those kind of shows, but I enjoy even more expierencing my own adventures!

----------


## Sarge47

> Are you saying they came to this forum looking for a cast member?


Yes, and at the time I thought it was spam and deleted the phone number...oops!     :Blushing:   Also, I don't care for Tom Brown so I probably wouldn't watch it if he was on it!     :Cool2:

----------


## Thaddius Bickerton

Why not find a pure old noob and let cody mentor him on the show, now that I would watch.  Basic stuff covered well enough to try it at home. 

Fire with a bow drill type things.  Getting by with next to nothin' etc.

Just something I would enjoy.

Thad.

----------


## Batch

Old Noob?

Kinda an oxymoron.

----------


## Rick

Yeah. It's contradictory, too.

----------


## crashdive123

Yeah, kind of like.......
jumbo shrimp
sweet tart
silent scream
tight slacks
living dead
military intelligence
paid volunteer

----------


## hunter63

> Yeah, kind of like.......
> jumbo shrimp
> sweet tart
> silent scream
> tight slacks
> living dead
> military intelligence
> paid volunteer


Ford Escort GT......

----------


## Thaddius Bickerton

Translation:  Old is a southern addition to things.  such as in Good ol' boy.

If you don't get it don't feel bad, its a southron thing.

I forget a lot of ya'll don't speak southron.

Thad.

----------

